
Twitch Plays Baxter - downtowngreg
https://www.twitch.tv/twitchplaysbaxter
======
chrischen
We (Instapainting.com) did this on Twitch with what I believe was the first
robot on there: [https://www.instapainting.com/twitch-
paints](https://www.instapainting.com/twitch-paints)

Summary of results: [https://news.artnet.com/art-world/instapainting-twitch-
paint...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/instapainting-twitch-painting-
robot-391319)

------
TFortunato
This is awesome. I was about to ask at the office who set this up, but I see
you bought it second hand.

Still plan on sending to everyone at the Rethink office to check out!

------
drcross
Anyone have the backstory on how they have a 40k robot on a twitch channel?

~~~
downtowngreg
We were able to buy it second-hand at a much lower price

------
hlieberman
Baxter is... special.

------
pingec
Have they tried reaching for the camera yet :)?

~~~
keyle
That would probably be the first thing the setup would prevent :)

